# mitchell's cut on matagorda side



## Fishhfry41 (Apr 5, 2015)

Had Saturday and Sunday off went and fished mitchell's cut on matagorda side was slow at first but then picked up late both days better than nothing I suppose had a blast missed one shark pulled the hook when I was getting him up towards the bank but that's part of it biggest red was 40 then we caught 3 slot reds.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 14, 2005)

Sweet catches. Mullet for bait?


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Very nice. Looks like you had a lot of fun.


----------



## Ag03Aj (Oct 17, 2012)

Awesome! Headed that way on Friday. Hoping for the same results! What bait?


----------



## Fishhfry41 (Apr 5, 2015)

Used mullet some cut some whole caught as much as we wanted in the bay behind the river. Didn't seem to matter if we used cut or whole mullet good luck and have fun!


----------



## Ag03Aj (Oct 17, 2012)

awesome! Thanks for the info!


----------

